# sterilization reversal please help



## hopeforababy

I was sterilized at the age of 23 (biggest mistake of my life) me and hub thought it was the right thing to do at the time, I'm 30 now and desprate to have another child, still with hubb. I will be having a reversal end of next year so will have been sterilized for 9 years, I was just wondering if anyone has had a reversal how long were you sterilized and was the reversal successful? I am also prepared to have IVF if the reversal is not successful. Luv to all and good luck with ttc Hope.


----------



## MrsRedcap

Hello Hope,

Yup I've had a reversal! I was sterilised in 1997 and had it reversed 2004.

I got pg jun 2005 and miscarried then got pg again in the September. They found it was ectopic in the October they removed baby and tube on the 12th.

Many ladies have had reversals and have been successful. Unfortunatly mine didn't work (well it did as I got pg) but your risks of ectopic are much much higher. Also the longer you've been sterilised the less chance you have of it working (thats what my consultant told me) 

Personally I'd bypass the reversal and go straight for IVF. I'm an egg sharer, and if I'd have known that egg sharing existed 2 yrs ago I would have gone straight for that instead of the reversal.

if you want to know anything else just yell hunny.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## hopeforababy

Not even sure what egg sharing is? as for doing IVF first i will have to consider this, 9 years sterilized is a long time its very hard knowing what to do for the best, Are reversal percntages higher than ivf or does it all depend on sercumstance? one thing i do know is that i will try anything to get the baby we dream of. Thanks Vicky luv Hope.


----------



## MrsRedcap

Hope,

First of all I would say that IVF has a higher success rate than reversal. As you've been sterilised nine years there is every possibility it may not wotk and it'd be a total waste of money, time and also the healing process afterwards.

2. Reversal has a higher chance of Ectopic pregnancy...Something that I wouldn't wish on my worst enemy! You could lose a tube because of this which will make you probably need IVF anyway!

3. I wouldn't take the risk but the decision is up to you.

As for egg sharing follow this link it saves me explaining it all.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=63787.0

If money is tight it could help you and also others 

Vicki x


----------



## hopeforababy

Thanks for the link, i'm not sure that i can egg share due to an hereditary condition in the family. but will look further in to IVF thanks again for your advice its much appreciated, luv Hope.


----------



## VixMG

Hi Hope
I was in the same situation you are in now.  I was sterilised after my last child 14 years ago.  My marriage ended a number of years ago and I am now re married and my DH and I would love a child of our own.

I went to see the consultant about having my sterilisation reversed but when he looked in my notes it didn't say how I was sterilised.  We had the choice of having a laperoscopy to see how the sterilisation was done and if it was possible to do the reversal at the same time then thats what we would do but there were no guarantees of success.  The op would cost us £2300.  The other choice was to not bother with the laperoscopy and put the money towards an IVF attempt so thats where we are today.  Ive been warned that it might not work because its been 14 years since my last pregnancy and my age (3 but Im going to give it a go.

I started my very first ivf on 14th of August this year but had to stop as my ovaries were'nt reacting to the stimms injections as well as they'd have hoped for so Im having another go in October.

If I were you I'd do like Vicki suggested and look into having IVF instead of reversal.  You'd be trying a year earlier and you would be just that little bit younger and would have a years worth of eggs to have a go with.  What does the consultant suggest?  What does your DH say?  

Hope I haven't gone on and hope this helps.
If you fancy a chat let me know

Vicky


----------



## hopeforababy

Thanks for the advice vicky, My hubby and i are considering both options at the moment. I will be 31 when i have the reversal or IVF, i was sterilized by clip method at the age of 23, hubby and i were sure it was the best thing to do at the time, now we find our selfs desprate to have another child together, i'm a bit worried that because im still with the same partner they might not be as simperthetic to our case. we will be funding the treatment our selfs i'm hoping this helps. Good luck with your tx, wishing you both a bfp asap Luv hope


----------



## kegans mum

hi, how ya doin, not been here for a wee while, ill tell you my story, was in a terrible relationship for years (already had my , boy14 now) then found an almighty courage to get away, never again was my moto, but then my wonderfull chris came along and at 33 he had no kids of his own, so after 9 years of being sterilised we got sterilisation reversal and on our very first cycle we did it but the big man upstairs decided it was not to be, we were gutted but ever the optomists we tried again, and yes it worked again , right up till 9& weeks and he shouted on our baby again, but as we say were lucky we have my boy and were still trying, you never know what monday will bring (pregnency test), you always have to take a positive from a negative or else we would all be in the loony bin (lol), we know we can get pregnant we just need to figure out how to keep them there, you must always keep your chin up and dont let it get you down, by the way we had 1 round of ivf that didnt work either but only you can decide whts best for you i truly hope everything works out for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hopeforababy

Thanks Kegansmum, 
So sorry for your losses, I still think my best option would be to do the reversal first then save for IVF while ttc, I will have been sterilized for 9 years so i will take the advice of the consultant, good luck ttc hope all goes well for you luv Hope


----------



## jill20000

Hi Hope

I was sterilised for 12 years and got reversed sept 2002, the operation cost me £3000, i fell pregnant the following february, i did consider ivf but the way i saw it i had a chance every month instead of just a one off, maybe i was the lucky one i do know a few people who have been reversed and been lucky. any questions please ask and good luck with your decision and treatment.
love Jill


----------



## xrachx

Hi, i had been sterilized for 7-8 years when i got mine reversed, when the clips were removed i lost a tube as it fell apart and was unable to be fixed, 3 months after i had a bfp but was eptopic, as i had only one tube my consultant decided to perform a salpingectomy but after that i have had nothing, we have now come to the conclusion that the tube is just totally blocked and are now starting on our first IVF treatment, we have had our first appointment and just waiting to do the rest of our tests and hopefully will start in november all going well. Good luck whatever you decide to do but if i was there again i would probably go straight for the ivf as the reversal operation isnt a breeze!


----------



## hopeforababy

Hi XRachx
Sorry to hear the reversal didn't work out for you and i wish you all the best for your IVF. I'm going to give the reversal a go first and if it dosn't work for me i will have IVF, obviously if at all possible the best way to concieve is naturally so i've got to give it a chance. luv hope


----------



## missmoonlight

Hi . i got a reversal done may this year..still no sign off a baby yet..but will keep trying..was told i had a better chance then ivf as u get a chance evey month. will be on clomid from xmas is nothing happens by then.. good luck in what u choose.


----------



## joscrivs

Hi Hope, I just wanted to say that i am having keyhole reversal on the 7th nov this year that is one week away, i had thought about ivf but i thought at least with the reversal you have more than one chance, i am 38 i have been sterilized for 10 years and have a dd 14 and ds 13 my dh has no children he is 32, we just have the moto that if it is ment to be it will be. Best thing about it is ttc that is going to be fun  .
Good luck with your decision.
Joanna.x.x.x


----------



## joscrivs

Hi again just wanted to let you know i had my reversal on tuesday 2 days ago i had keyhole and it all went well i was sterilized 10 years ago and my tubes were fine no scaring and they opened up fine, they said the sucess rate is about 85% which is good so looking forward to ttc, if you would like any info on my op im me and i will help you with amy info you would like good luck jo .x.x.x.x. 

email address removed by Admin as per sites policy


----------



## xmissnawtyx

Jo 
I am having the operation beginning of May 
How long did you have to rest after the op?
Jayne


----------



## missmoonlight

hi had my reversal done last may 2006 and fell preg dec after one cycle of clomid.we r now expecting a little girl in sept.i would op for the reversal as there is a chance every month.good luck


----------



## xmissnawtyx

Hi Miss Moonlight
Did you go to your GP to get the clomid?
How long did you wait till you went?

Jaynexx


----------



## avon

hi, i was sterilized at 28 now im in a new relationship and i want another baby ive been to the doctors and they said they will refer me to the hospital do you know how long it took you to see a consultant  thanks jackie


----------



## wouldbegreat

Hi 
This depends if you are going private or not if you go private you can see a consultant within 2 weeks and have it done a week or 2 after that depending on what hospital you pick .I'm not sure about going nhs as i am not en tiltled to that
                good luck wouldbegreat 
Any other questions about  private i would love to help as i have done lots of research


----------



## vikki75

hi i`m all new to this i`m 32 an been sterilized for 2.5 yrs .big mistake as im now for the past yr wanting to have a baby with my partner . i`ve thought of having ivf but thought it would be better to go reversal first just wanted some more input on this x x x


----------



## twinkletoes80

Hi vikki,

i have just had reversal done 2 weeks ago if need any advice i will try and help

em xx


----------

